# Tell your story and help others



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

The HFEA is looking for a for a single woman or same sex female couple who have had fertility treatment to share their experience in a video case study.

Your story will help others who visit the HFEA website (www.hfea.gov.uk) as well as being shown at our Annual Conference. 

If you'd like to participate, please contact:  

[email protected]


----------

